# Something is wrong with Sassy



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy is having problems and I'm scared to death. I'm taking her to the vet the minute that I can get them on the phone tomorrow morning. Here is what is happening.....

I was in Jackson at my daughter's condo all last week. Everything was fine on Tuesday morning. I fed the dogs and then left to Christmas shop. I was gone 2 hours and returned to the condo. Usually Sassy is the one who is barking like a nut when I come home. She barks long and shrilly until I pick her up. This time she didn't bark at all - she just stood there looking at me. I stayed home for a few hours and she seemed kind of lethargic. She was eating OK, peeing, pooping, etc. I left again for less than an hour and returned home and she didn't even come to the door. The next morning she seemed better, but didn't shoot out of her crate when I opened the door. I called the vet at 8:00AM (a vet that I didn't know) and had her in there in an hour. The vet was very nice and listened to heart, lungs, looked in ears, eyes, etc. He noted a pop in one of her hind legs and seemed surprised when I asked if it was luxating patella. This was the first time that THAT had been mentioned. I was pretty freaked out, but he gave her Rimydal (sp??) twice a day. So off we went. I thought she might be getting better, but every time I give her the meds she throws up. I am noticing that she seems pretty unsteady on her feet, but once she gets going she doesn't seem to favor a leg. (The vet had her walk around and didn't notice a problem either) Sometimes she yelps when we pick her up (very gingerly!). The thing that really worries me is that she isn't getting better. She is throwing up undigested food even after 10 or 12 hours. She is still peeing and pooping, but something is very wrong. She trembles and stands there like she is in a trance. Then she kind of falls over. The Sassy of a week ago was always ready to play. She was like a mountain goat, climbing all over us. She fought me combing her hair. The Sassy today doesn't play at all. She lets me comb her without a fuss. I feel like screaming because this is so NOT normal. I am terrified. She is 18 months old. She just looks up at me with those big eyes like she is asking me to help her. 

Thanks for listening. I like my vet, but they have got to see her first thing. If they can't I'll find someone who can and I'm not leaving there with someone telling me to keep watching her. Something is wrong and I know it. I'll let you know. Pray for us....


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Sassy. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I am so worried for Sassy! I hope that everything turns out all right... She sounds like maybe she has that Shaker Syndrome (ask one of the actually knowledgeable vet people, like LadyM or somebody) ... I hope your vet can see you both ASAP!! 

Big hugs and nose licks from Jacky boy too...


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness. It's awful when they are sick and can't tell you what's wrong! Poor baby. I'm so sorry Sassy isn't feeling well. Let us know what happens at the vet.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Poor little Sassy. I hope she feels better and vet is able to make her better! In retrospect, have you noticed anything out of the ordinary with her over the past week or month? Anything that stands out? It concerns me that you said she stands there like in a trance and then falls over--that sounds like a seizure.









Please let us know as soon as possible what the vet says! In the meantime, Toby and I are sending good thoughts your way and Toby sends Sassy lots of wet kisses!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for you and Sassy. I can only imagine how worried you are about her.









Please let us know how she is doing.
















Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Susan, I was so shocked to get up this morning and see your post. I'm wondering if it started out with her knee bothering her and then the Rimadyl is upsetting her stomach? Oh, I will hope and pray that the vet figures out what is wrong right away and that she will be on the road to recovery today. Please keep us posted... this is very upsetting...









Here is a web site with drug info. It was one that LadyMontava had referred us to once before .... 

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_rimadyl.html


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Sassy







I will keep you both in my thoughts and I hope she gets better very soon


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way.







Please keep us updated.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Poor Sassy!!!!








I wonder if maybe she is having a bad reaction to the pain meds?
I think that is what Brink was on before when he hurt his leg, and I didn't notice that it bothered him any....but maybe she is allergic to it or something crazy like that?

I hope you find an answer soon and that it is just something minor.
Big hugs to you and Sassy!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg poor little Sassy







I hope it isn't anything serious, please keep us posted on her progess, I will be thinking about both you and Sassy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... Kodie and I hope everything is okay with your baby! Keep us updated!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope Sassy gets well soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. Ihope she gets well soon. TAKE CARE


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear about Sassy.







Keep us posted.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Your post made me sick to my stomach. I know you are terrified. Don't let anyone tell you just to watch her. No one knows Sassy better than you and you know she is not right. Keep pushing for answers. I am praying that she will back to her sweet self very soon.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh Im so sorry sweet Sassy isnt feeling her normal spunky self.Please let us know what you find out.Big







for the both of you.Many prayers sent your way


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Sassy is in our thoughts, hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sassy's Mommy, stop giving her the Rimadyl immediately. There have been cases reported of some dogs having violent reactions to it, even dying from it. Vomiting is one of the signs.

http://www.pgaa.com/canine/health/rimadylwarning.html

http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/rimadyl.wsj.html

Can you get in touch with your regular vet?

I am so worried. I just saw this post.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so sorry Sassy isn't feeling well. I know how scared you must feel. Please keep us posted as to how she is and what you find out at the vets. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Sassy. You and her will be in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, poor Sassy and poor you. I am praying for her recovery


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Puddy and I are praying our hardest for you and Sassy!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH Iam so sorry to hear Sassy is not herself. I hope everything turns out just fine. Keep us updated and we will be sending out prayers for her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Most Arthritic Dogs Do Very Well On This Pill,
Except Ones That Die 
By CHRIS ADAMS 
Staff Reporter of THE WALL STREET JOURNAL 
Reprinted with permission of the author 

You might call it a made-for-TV drug. Approved for human use in the U.S. but not marketed that way, an arthritis medicine called Rimadyl languished for nearly 10 years in developmental limbo, then emerged in a surprising new form: Instead of a human drug, it was now a drug for arthritic dogs. And it became a hit. 

With the aid of slick commercials featuring once-lame dogs bounding happily about, Rimadyl changed the way veterinarians treated dogs. "Clients would walk in and say, 'What about this Rimadyl?' " says George Siemering, who practices in Springfield, Va. 

Today, those TV spots are gone. The reason has to do with dogs like Montana. 

A six-year-old Siberian husky with stiff back legs, Montana hobbled out of a vet's office in Brooklyn, N.Y., six months ago accompanied by his human, Angela Giglio, and a supply of Rimadyl pills. At first, the drug appeared to work. But then Montana lost his appetite. He went limp, wobbling instead of walking. Finally he didn't walk at all. He ate leaves, vomited, had seizures and, eventually, was put to sleep. An autopsy showed the sort of liver damage associated with a bad drug reaction. 

Pet drugs are big business -- an estimated $3 billion world-wide -- and Rimadyl is one of the bestsellers. It has been given to more than four million dogs in the U.S. and more abroad, brought Pfizer Inc. tens of 
millions of dollars in sales, and pleased many veterinarians and dog owners. But the drug has also stirred a controversy, with other pet owners complaining that nobody warned them of its risks. 

Montana's owner, Ms. Giglio, is among them. After she informed Pfizer and the Food and Drug administration of her relatively youthful dog's death, Pfizer offered her $440 "as a gesture of good will" and to cover part of the medical costs. Insulted by the offer and a stipulation that she agree to tell no one 
about the payment except her tax preparer, she refused to sign and didn't take the money. "There's just no way in my conscience or heart I can release them from blame," she says. 

After reports of bad reactions and deaths started streaming in to the FDA, the agency suggested that Pfizer mention "death" as a possible side effect in a warning letter to vets, on labels and in TV ads. Pfizer eventually did use the word with vets and on labels, but when given an ultimatum about the commercials -- mention "death" in the audio or end the ads -- Pfizer chose to drop them. 

Pfizer's director of animal-products technical services, Edward W. Kanara, says that when reports started coming in, "we acted extremely promptly based on the information we had." Pfizer points out that reported adverse events involve less than 1% of treated dogs. 

Since Rimadyl's 1997 launch, the FDA has received reports of about 1,000 dogs that died or were put to sleep and 7,000 more that had bad reactions after taking the drug, records and official estimates indicate. The FDA says such events are significantly underreported.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I am sure you are at the vet's right now, but I have to agree with Marj. Get Sassy off that medication. I have heard bad things about it and when Fantasia was on it I took her off right away after I found out. 
Also if they didn't do it yet, get an xray. Maybe she has something blocking her intestines and that's why she throws up undigested food.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Vomiting and seizures are classic signs of Rimadyl poisoning. I pray this different vet suspects this if Susan is already there and doesn't see this thread.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sassy







You and Sassy are in our thoughts


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Sassy's Mommy, stop giving her the Rimadyl immediately. There have been cases reported of some dogs having violent reactions to it, even dying from it. Vomiting is one of the signs.
> 
> http://www.pgaa.com/canine/health/rimadylwarning.html
> 
> ...


I also agree with ladysmom. I don't know anything about the medication, but when you said she had been throwing up since you gave it to her, I don't think it agrees with her or she may even be allergic to it.
Also did the gazing start after you started giving her the medication or before.

I am also worried about the gazing part /lack of movement and then falling over. Did this happen before the medication, or after? If before have they test as well for shakers, if it started after the medication, I would get her of that medication right away especially since ladymom listed what that medication can do. 

Also when you bring her to the vet, right down all her symptoms. The Reason I say that is because when you get there you may be all anxious in the waiting room by the time you see the Dr/vet, you may forget to mention a key symptom of what is happening to her. 
Also pick her up when in the vet’s office in front of him / her so they can see or hear the noise she makes.
You show them first and then let them do it. 
Also put her on the floor in the vet’s office and let her walk around so they can determine if her balance is off. Bring one of her toys and see if she will walk to it.
Also before you go to the vet’s office take a look at all her paws and see if they look ok.
Run your fingers across them to make sure no splinters or anything could have gotten in them.

#1 I would take her off the medication right way to be on the safe side.
#2. I would voice my urgent concern and see if they can squash you in for an appointment today .
#3 If they are unable to see the vet today and you’re really worried that it will get worst by tomorrow. Get a recommendation from your vet for another Vet’s office today. A second opinion will not hurt. Give the new vet the symptoms first, and then tell them what your vet said regarding luxating patella. I would prefer they do a recheck of her from scratch. If you can't get her to a vet then take her to the emergency. 

I pray our puppy gets better soon. 







from chester and chelsey


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Sassy's Mommy, stop giving her the Rimadyl immediately. There have been cases reported of some dogs having violent reactions to it, even dying from it. Vomiting is one of the signs.
> 
> http://www.pgaa.com/canine/health/rimadylwarning.html
> 
> ...



Susan told me last night that she took Sassy off the Rimadyl two days ago.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

omg I am so sorry to hear this. I wanted to suggest to stop the meds also, but lady's mom already said so. I hope all is well and I'll be praying. I know you must be out of your mind with worry. Take care and do keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just saw this post and am praying like crazy that it isn't anything serious. My first reaction was the med and glad to see it has already been addressed.
There may be a couple of things going on since she acted differently before even taking the meds... but the leg issue can crop up suddenly if they jump wrong .
The vomiting and other behavior, though, does sound suspiciousely like reaction to the med.
Prayers and more prayers are on their way.

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! I'm so sad to hear this about little Sassy! Certainly sounds like she hurt herself while you were gone the first time you noticed when she didn't greet you as usual---then the med is making her very ill as stated by Lady's Mom and others. I'm so glad you got her off it Susan, and I'm praying you and Sassy are seeing a good vet right now. I'm holding my breath until you post an update.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I nearly lost my Lady almost 4 years ago to the day from what one of my vets suspected at the time was a delayed reaction to a short course of Rimadyl for arthritis. Lady went into diabetic ketoacidosis which _could_ have been triggered by the Rimadyl. We will never know for sure, but Dr. Susie has always suspected Rimadyl.

For those dogs who have a reaction to it, just stopping it may not be enough. I'm sure they will hospitalize Sassy and put her on an IV to rehydrate her as they did my Lady. These little ones can crash so quickly just from dehydration from vomiting and diarrhea.

Another thought would be pancreatitis if she had a treat (like a piece of ham for instance). It's really common around the holidays.

Either way, I'm glad Sassy is at the vets now.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww! I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

This is terrible. I know how it feels to know that something is wrong with your baby, but not know what it is. I hope your vet can get Sassy on the road to recovery ASAP. I am so sorry that you have to go through this. I will be praying for you and anxiously awaiting an update.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all,
I've been at the vets since 8:30 CST and its now 12:11. Thanks for all the messages. Sassy's vet is a great guy who has only been out of vet school for a couple of years. He is very thoughtful and thorough and he has an older partner, just in case. He was glad that I'd taken her off the Rimadyl on Friday. He said we could give her a course of prednisone and watch her and if she didn't get better we'd do x-rays and blood work. I told him to skip directly to the bloodwork and x-rays. I had taken her in on an empty stomach, just in case they needed to sedate. She was very quiet for them and they were able to get very clear radiographs without sedation. Her organs looked good. There were no fractures. Some little bone in her neck was where it was supposed to be. He says the right hind knee has a little bit of play but it isn't much to worry with right now. Her blood work was excellent - kidney, liver, red blood cells were perfectly fine. So we are giving the prednisone for 10 days. He also gave me something for the tummy. He wants to see her next Monday but they will be working all week and will see us at a moments notice if she is worse. He also wants us to restrict activity and keeping Sadie away from her will be real fun - but that's what we'll do. I think that Sassy is a little better today. She seems more alert and not as wobbly. I will keep you all posted. Having other people who understand and can relate to my terror is very comforting. Keep sending happy thoughts our way. I want my lively, sweet Sassy back!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you so much for posting and I am glad that all the tests came out good. You were wise to go ahead and jump to those that offered more of a glipse at her health... I wouldn't have been able to wait either. 

I'm taking 1/2 day vacation this afternoon and I knew I couldn't even enjoy myself for worry about Sassy. I am so glad to hear the news that she appears to be on the mend!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been a wreck about Sassy as you can probably tell from my posts! I am so glad her bloodwork was normal. I was absolutely terrified she'd had a reaction to the Rimadyl!

Whew!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to see you have posted about little Sassy and that her bloodwork came in fine!








I'm so glad you ordered the bloodwork and x-ray to be done immediately, ... I'm a firm believer in "cutting to the chase" so you know what you are.. or are not ...dealing with!
the parayers will continue that you will soon be posting that your little girl is back to her "Sassy-self"

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

WHEW!
I kept checking back here every few minutes waiting on an update!
I hope that the meds get her back to her old self soon!!!







Hugs from me and butt wiggles and wet kisses from the boys!








Keep us updated on her progress!!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

L.E. and I send hugs and kisses to Sassy. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Whew! is right. Now maybe I can get something done besides check for an update on Sassy! Bless her little white butt


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear everything checked out okay. Thoughts and prayers are still coming your way. Hopefully, she will be back to her ol' self in day or two.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear its nothing serious. Keep us posted on how the new meds work.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad your sassy is doing a little bit better and she is off that medication..








I'm also glad the test all came back with good results.
Please keep us posted


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that things are getting better. Hopefully in a couple of days, this will all be a bad memory and everyone, especially Sassy, can have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Sending positive thoughts that with the meds and rest Sassy continues to improve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto! Ruby sends kisses!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Praying that Sweet Sassy will continue getting back to her ole self quickly!Keep us posted!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

First of all im sorry that your Sassy is sick i hate it when our babies become sick.







What you said about standing and then falling over sounds maybe like shes having a seizure. My chihuahua does that but he dosent fall over he just shakes and he cant move and i just pick him up and carress him the vet said he dosent need meds because hes not getting them too often, im glad but i get soo scared when he gets them i think he will die.. But thank God he gets better, and you know it lasts like 5min. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I just read your post, after the scare I am glad that Sassy's is doing better, give hugs and kisses from Snowy and me


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I have been a wreck about Sassy as you can probably tell from my posts! I am so glad her bloodwork was normal. I was absolutely terrified she'd had a reaction to the Rimadyl!
> 
> Whew!!!![/B]


I am thinking that she may have been having a reaction to Rimadyl. It just seemed to be too much of a coincidence that the vomiting started when I begin giving her that med. Her last dose was Friday night and the vet thinks that it should have been out of her system within 48 hours. That may account for the increased alertness today. She is steadier too. My girls don't eat anything except dog food and a very occassional dog treat so I am fairly sure that she didn't ingest anything that would have caused the vomiting (other than the Rimadyl).

I thank you for all the info about Rimadyl. I wish I'd remembered some of those warning threads before I started giving it to her!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I just read this thread...what a terrible scare you have had. I am so happy Sassy is on the mend. I hope she is fully recoverd soon and you all have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so happy that Sassy is feeling a bit better. I am also happy that you took her off the meds. I fully agree with everyone else about immediately taking her off the meds and I am glad that you did.

Medications are sometimes worse for them...It sure is a scary thing to have to go thru for both of you.

Please keep us posted on how she is doing.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad to hear Sassy is doing better today!!! Keep us posted on her progress and we'll keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.






























Glad to hear Sassy is doing better today!!! Keep us posted on her progress and we'll keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

omg--I just read this thread and I was on pins and needles getting through it.....I'm so thankful that Sassy is doing better and it wasn't anything serious. Prayers coming your way. How frightning--these precious little furbabies can sure scare us sometime.....you are such a good mommy!!!







Hugs to you and Sassy from Ruby Jean and I.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I felt horrible when I started reading this thread. I am SO glad she is doing better. I know what it's like to worry about a sick baby. We're still trying to figure out the source of Chelseas cough. Give Sassy big kisses from us.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=131766
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Susan,

I have been away..sorry for my late response. I am glad Sassy is okay. Miko couldn't handly Rimadyl either (immediate vomitting).


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I'm so glad everything checked out well for Sassy. Big hugs


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased Sassy is doing better, give her a great big hug for Scooby and I


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chloe and Katie are sending hugs and puppy licks to Sassy. Glad she is doing better. She will be in our prayers until she is out and about again.

Lynda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan, we have been out of town and I did not get to see this thread. I am so happy to hear that your Sassy is feeling better. My Sassy has taken the Rimadyl twice. The first time without incidence, the second time was almost immediate diarhea and vomiting. Please keep us posted. Sending her hugs and warm wishes for a speedy recovery.







Also, a hug for you. I know how helpless you must have felt.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, I just read this thread. I haven't been online very much in the last few days. I'm so sorry that you had to go thru such a scare and that poor Sassy was not well. Glad to hear that she is on the mend. Will keep having positive thoughts that she will be her self very soon. Take care!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Good to hear that Sassy is feeling better. Sending our hopes for a super speedy recovery!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear you had this scare and so happy to hear that all is well. We had a similar scare a couple of weeks ago --it's so terrifying to see our little babies weak, helpless and hurting. Ours had a very fast recovery - we wish the same for Sassy.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I just read this whole thread and what strikes me is that you still do not have an answer that would explain why it all started in the first place - for Sassy to not bark and carry on when you got home it must have been something that happened while you were gone. Could she have gotten shocked or into something that you would not know about because it was your daughters house - it just seems so strange the way you describe her acting. Could she have just been really scared at something so she was just standing there.

I pray that she just keeps getting better and better. Hugs and kisses and lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so glad Sassy is doing better, hugs to you both from Indy and I














I hope she continues on the road to recovery, thank you for keeping us updated on how she is doing


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Susan,
> 
> I just read this whole thread and what strikes me is that you still do not have an answer that would explain why it all started in the first place - for Sassy to not bark and carry on when you got home it must have been something that happened while you were gone. Could she have gotten shocked or into something that you would not know about because it was your daughters house - it just seems so strange the way you describe her acting. Could she have just been really scared at something so she was just standing there.
> 
> I pray that she just keeps getting better and better. Hugs and kisses and lots of prayers coming your way.[/B]


I expect that it'll be some time before Sassy is back to normal. She still vomitted a little one time last night, but she did keep down more food than she had been doing. When I left on Tuesday morning she seemed fine. When I returned 2 hours later she was not barking. The vet and I suspect that she as she and Sadie were playing she may have skidded on the hardwood floors and pulled a muscle. Or she may have jumped down off the bed and landed wrong. She doesn't chew on things and I never saw any evidence of cords that were chewed. Anyway, if she did pull something that could account for her being uncomfortable and inactive. At that time she wasn't throwing up and she wasn't disoriented. All of that came after I started the Rimadyl which the vet gave her on Wed. morning. I would like to know for sure what happened, but at least I know that she doesn't have a broken limb or skeletal problems and her organs looked good and her blood work, including electrolites, were good. If she is still having tummy problems today, we'll be back to the vet's tomorrow. 

Thanks for suggesting some things. I've been racking my brain for anything that could have been an indicator and I just can't come up with any real culprit.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

ah poor sassy , I hope she is back to her normal cute self by the end of the day.
I'm so glad she is of the medication. ( they should ban it from being used).
I hope her tummy settles down soon. I guess it will take a while for that medication to get out of her system.







from chester and cheslsey
gett better soon sassy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would say just watch her and see if she is avoiding any particular activity that was her normal play before. 
Scooby always remembers something he did that caused him to hurt and avoids it for a very long time after. That is usually a good indicator to us that something happened that made him wary. If Sassy is reluctant to walk on a slippery floor she may have slipped as you say, Scooby flatly refuses to step on our kitchen floor or any floor now that isn't carpeted. He did slip once on the wooden floor in hubby's computer room and he fell on his chin and from that day to this he still hasn't walked in there unless we have a mat down for him.
Just a thought.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=131766
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad things checked out normal. Now that I think back, I"ll have to check the meds they gave me for Phoebe for her knee awhile back. She vomitted shortly after her first dose, so it was her last. I'm glad you got her off of it regardless.

As to the original culprit, I hope you can figure something out. I guess it could have been any little thing, and hopefully she will be barking as usual soon enough







Will be thinking of you guys...

Excellent point Scoobys mom about watching her behavior! they dont forget what caused them pain thats for sure...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so glad Sassy is doing better. I will definitely not be giving any of mine rimadyl from now on. I had no idea that is could have that kind of reaction in our babies. Sometimes I give it to my fosters after they have been spayed. I will watch for reactions from now on. Take care.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am so glad Sassy is doing better. I will definitely not be giving any of mine rimadyl from now on. I had no idea that is could have that kind of reaction in our babies. Sometimes I give it to my fosters after they have been spayed. I will watch for reactions from now on. Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to consider Buprinex if looking for an alternative to the Rimadyl. After neutering Catcher my vet sent us home with Buprinex in pre-measured syringes for pain. It seemed to work well for him and there aren't as many side effects. It is a narcotic and may cause drowsiness but after surgery that is not necessarily bad. Here is info on it. I don't believe it has the anti-inflammatory benefits of Rimadyl, though.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_buprenorphine.html


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm so glad that Sassie seems on the mend. Susan, I can only imagine the terror you went through. I understand. I think we all do.

Please keep us posted.


----------

